# New cat- please help



## de_selby (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi all,
My name is Gareth and I would like some advice about my new cat's behaviour.
Two weeks ago I adopted a tortoishell cat (6 and a half years old) called Rio from a friend of a friend. She needed to be rehomed because the dog kept choking on her hunting trophies!
For the first few days she was very scared,and hid behind the TV for most of the day, only coming out to eat while I was in bed. I made a fuss of her a lot, and fed her bits of dairylea triangles (her previous owner told me that this was her special treat) until she started to trust me. Towards the end of the week she gained in confidence and started coming out now and again, and even sat on my lap for short periods.
However, over the past week she's gone into a bit of a decline, and spends more and more time behind the TV. This morning she was very scared of me, and wouldn't let me near her. She calmed down after a while, but she still seems very spooked. 
I've had cats before, but this is the first time in 10 years I've adopted one, rather than moving into a house where there are cats, so I'm not sure if this is normal behaviour. I live in a one bedroom flat, on my own and I work during the day. Should I try and spend more time with her? Is there anything I'm doing wrong?


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

im a first time cat owner so i cant help much, but i noticed with my kitten kiwi if something startles her she tends to go back a step too.... back in to hiding.... like we hoovered yesterday and she hid behind our tv..... she is probs just a lil nervous still...she should come round =]


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i would say that the new home and everything is still scary for her.
She seems to feel safe behind the tv...i think its a cat thing because evrytime i hoovered the house the cats were running behind the tv sitting there for ages.

Try to tempt her with some tasty treats and talk calmy to her and stroke her gently, maybe dont move to fast with ur hands to not to scare her.

I think she will get used to u and the new house but might need a bit more time. 

Good luck!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Perhaps she was spooked by something but as previous posts just keep talking to her and reassuring her. If she enjoys grooming try brushing her gently around her face - a lot of cats do enjoy this and it builds a bond. Try encourage her out with some wand/teaser type toys - it keeps a bit of distance whilst still interacting then once she feels secure she will probablys start coming to you again. Sometimes these cases do take a bit of time and TLC but it pays off dividends in the end and is well worth the effort. 

Keep us informed.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Try to get hold of a couple of cardboard boxes that are big enough for her to go in and hide - put them around the house (how many depends on how big your house is). Turn them on their sides so that there is a 'roof'.

The idea here is to give a bolt hole for her - a nice cave she can hide in.


----------



## bugglet (Oct 8, 2008)

As with children, animals will take time to get used to new people/places - it sounds like you were on the right tracks before as you said that the cat has come out to sit on your lap for short periods, like someone said, perhaps something small has spooked her while you're out at work or something.

Perhaps provider her with a nice warm blanket to lay on, perhaps even put a blanket in a box, so the cat feels safe and secure when she does come out.

Most of all just be patient - is the cat using the litter tray and eating properly?


----------



## de_selby (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for your advice guys, I particularly like the box idea, I think that's a good one. Rio was much better yesterday and this morning, she sat on the back of the sofa and let me make a fuss of her. I also tried a long wooly snake for a toy, but it scared the life out of her! I'll let you all know how she gets on.
Gareth


----------



## de_selby (Nov 22, 2008)

PS. She is using the litter tray, and eating fine- although she does get nervous if I stand close to her while she eats. I suppose that's just a matter of her getting used to me.


----------



## de_selby (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi all, 
Bit of an update. Rio is much better, coming out to play more and more often and generally seeming very happy. I have a couple of concerns though. 
Firstly, although she's very confident about being in the living room and the kitchen, she seems to be very scared of going into the hallway or the bedroom. In her last home she was a real outdoors cat, so I can't understand why she's so scared of exploring. I've even tried putting a Feliway in the hallway but it doesn't help. 
Secondly, I woke up this morning and she had been sick in three different places. How badly do I need to be worried? She was taken to the vet's before she came to me three and a half weeks ago and had a clean bill of health.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

If Long haired kitty then could just be hairballs x

also worry can make a cat nauseous aswell x

unless it's a constant thing a couple of throw ups can be put down to a lot of minor things xx

personally, if she's such a worried cat i wouldn't subject to the outdoors for a fair while, if at all x she could have been bullied before by other cats and maybe this is why a lot of things worry her xx

hopefully she'll be nice and settled soon though  x


----------



## de_selby (Nov 22, 2008)

She's shorthaired, a tortie. I think you could be right about the worry, she was miaowing a bit last night and this morning and she doesn't do that unless she's quite upset. I've been out of the flat a few evenings this week (she always get fed and a bit of fuss before I go out, don't worry) so maybe I need to spend a bit more time with her so she feels less anxious. I'm starting to get and idea of what her personality is like and I get the feeling that she's a very sociable cat who needs a lot of attention to feel secure.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

She's just unsure about being on her own hun - it'll pass once she's sure she can completely trust you  xx


----------



## de_selby (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. LousKoonz, your cats are beautiful!


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forums 
Did Rio have all of her belongings come with her like her own bed and scratch post etc?
You could try putting an old top of yours in her bedding so she gets more used to your scent.
My cat likes to also cuddle up to a teddy so this may help you.
Also Tuna is a good treat to gain trust


----------



## de_selby (Nov 22, 2008)

She did have all her own stuff. She doesn't seem interested in her toys and hasn't used her scratching posts yet, at least not with me around.


----------



## Purr-fect Kitty (Nov 9, 2008)

I had a rescue cat once who never seemed to trust us enough.

I just used to sit on the floor in the living room and let her decide whether to come to me or not. If she did I very carefully stroked her, if you moved to fast even that spooked her. You couldnt approach her from standing up ie bending down to stroke her etc. This cat though had been mistreated before and even though she was with me for years she never fully seemed to get over it.

Be patient and come down to the cats level. Give her time and Im sure everything will be alright.

Purr-fect Kitty


----------



## de_selby (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi guys,
Thanks for your help. Rio has been a lot more playful the past week, and has starting sitting on my lap and playing with her toys. She still seems a bit scared of the hallway and the bedroom but hopefully she'll mellow out with time. I can't blame her for not wanting to go out though, it's bitterly cold here in Birmingham!


----------

